
Why does icloud work in chrome on windows but not on chromebook - msh
Hi<p>Does anyone have a guess to the technical issues that is preventing the icloud photos and drive from working in the browser on a chromebook while it works in chrome on other platforms?<p>On my chromebook I cannot click a file or photo, they are not accepting clicks.
======
RexRollman
Do you have the Windows iCloud control panel installed? That might explain it
but if you don't, than I am not sure.

